# Stoppuhr mit S7 300 und OP73 programmieren



## omit (17 September 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe vor eine Stoppuhr zu programmieren. Sie sollte Minuten, Sekunden und Millisekunden haben. Ich möchte die laufende Zeit im OP73 anzeigen und natürlich die Stoppuhr auch im OP starten, stoppen und zurücksetzen. Hat jemand ne Idee wie ich sowas realisieren kann? Ich hab schon jede menge gegoogelt aber leider nichts brauchbares gefunden. 

Gruß Omit


----------



## zotos (17 September 2007)

Du kannst hier im Forum nach Stoppuhr, TON, Systemzeit, Zeitmessung suchen und dann mal Deine Idee wie Du es machen würdest Umschreiben. Oder Warten bis einer der Kollegen in seinem Übereifer Dir eine Fertige Lösung schreibt.


----------



## omit (17 September 2007)

Danke. Leider bin ich noch Anfänger und bin mir nicht sicher ob ich mit den Beiträgen der Anderen klar komm. Aber ein Versuch ist es wert. Denoch hab ich nichts dagegen wenn jemand ne fertige Lösung parrat hat.

Gruß Omit


----------



## IBFS (17 September 2007)

omit schrieb:


> Danke. Leider bin ich noch Anfänger und bin mir nicht sicher ob ich mit den Beiträgen der Anderen klar komm. Aber ein Versuch ist es wert. Denoch hab ich nichts dagegen wenn jemand ne fertige Lösung parrat hat.
> 
> Gruß Omit


 

Es sollte hier im Forum nicht zum Standart werden "fertige" Lösungen zu
präsentieren. Verständins und Zufriedenheit kommt vom "eigenen" Schweiss und der eigenen Leistung.


----------



## MSB (17 September 2007)

Vielleicht opfert sich ja wer,
auch wenn ich im Moment kaine Ahnung habe wer das sein könnte. 

P.S. Weitere Suchtipps: Taktmerker, OB35 ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## omit (18 September 2007)

Es muß ja keine fertige Lösung sein. Ich hab nur noch nicht so viel Ahnung von der Programmierung. Vieleicht kann mir ja einer ne gute Erklärung liefern mit der es auch ein Anfänger hinbekommt mein Projekt umzusetzen.


----------



## MSB (18 September 2007)

Jetzt mal unabhängig davon wie das in der SPS realisierbar ist,
wie denkst du denn das eine Stoppuhr funktioniert.

Was passiert bei einer Stoppuhr.
Wenn du jetzt zumindest einen groben Ansatz vorbringst,
wird man dir sicherlich weiterhelfen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## omit (18 September 2007)

Na was braucht man für eine Stoppuhr?

Ich brauche drei positive Flanken. Eine für Start, eine für Stop und eine für Zeit zurücksetzen. Die Stoppuhr soll vorwärts laufen und zwar in Minuten, Sekunden und Millisekunden. Die Zeit möchte ich im OP73 anzeigen und mit den Funktionstasten des OP will ich die Uhr starten, stoppen und zurücksetzen.

Gruß Omit


----------



## Rumo (20 September 2007)

Schau dir mal den OB35 an. Der wird alle 100ms angesprungen. Hier kannst du dir z.B. Zählerworte für Stunden, Minuten, Sekunden und 100ms einrichten.
Eine andere Möglichkeit ist das Auslesen der Systemuhr mit SFC1 READ_CLK und extrahieren der TOD mit IEC FC 8 DT_TOD. Der Rest sollte kein großes Problem darstellen.


----------



## edison (21 September 2007)

Schau mal hier:
http://www.ibn-service.de/download.htm


----------



## omit (23 September 2007)

So ich hab mir jetzt mal so ein paar Sachen angeschaut aber irgendwie blick ich nicht durch. 



> Schau dir mal den OB35 an. Der wird alle 100ms angesprungen. Hier kannst du dir z.B. Zählerworte für Stunden, Minuten, Sekunden und 100ms einrichten.


 
Wie kann ich mir im OB35 Zählerworte für Stunden, Minuten, Sekunden und 100ms einrichten? Ich versteh das einfach nicht. Mit der Hilfe von Step7 komm ich auch nicht wirklich klar. Kann mir vieleicht jemand nen Tip geben wie ich da vorgehen muß?

Gruß Omit


----------



## Rumo (23 September 2007)

Mit der OB35 Variante bekommst du allerdings einen maximalen Fehler von ca. 100ms.

```
// Stoppuhr auf Null
     UN   Reset
     SPB m001
     L    0
     T    hun
     T    sek
     T    min
     T    std 
 
m001:UN   startStoppuhr
     BEB
// Hundertstel
     L    hun
     L    1
     +I
     T    hun
     L    10
     <I
     BEB
     L    0
     T    hun
// Sekunden
     L    sek
     L    1
     +i
     T    sek
     L    60
     <I
     BEB
     L    0
     T    sek
     ...
```
usw.
Die Worte können Merkerworte oder Datenworte sein. Aber keine TEMP Variablen.
Die Variante mit dem Uhrzeit auslesen ist genauer. Hierzu muss nicht zwingend der SFC1 verwendet werden. Die aktuelle Uhrzeit findet sich auch im OB1 als TEMP Variable.


----------

